# only 1 embie



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

hi all.we have 1x 5 day blastocyst frozen,really nervous as if it doesn't survive,then i have nothing to replace.i wud feel much better if i had 2 frozen! can anyone give me any positive stories please!!

thanks


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi I had one embryo frozen at day 3. Yesterday I had that snow baby transferred back in!! Now on my two week wait! I feel so positive this time round!! So i wouldn't worry it's survived to 5 days you must have a strong little snow baby there. The clinic also told me it is very unlikely that they do not survive the thaw xx good luck xxx


----------



## annan1975 (May 10, 2011)

Hi solucky, I recognise you from the February 2ww.  I don't have a positive story for you but we all know it only takes 1!


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

I had 3 frozen at day five and we had one  of them successfully thawed and transferred earlier this week.  
I deliberately only chose to thaw one as I wanted to leave some for additional goes in case it doesn't work, but as we were lucky 1st time, with a single embie, the clinic highly recommended we go for one again as I would be at very high risk of twins with two.  

Hope that gives you something positive to go on?  

I think there are different ways of freezing them too, but however ours were frozen, the embryologist said it was only a small risk of it not surviving the thaw.  Once it thaws and survives, then you have to wait and see if it re-expands as that is what they are really looking for.


Good luck!!


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*solucky* I have only 1 frozen blast left, poor grade so I feel how you do, scared beyond scared, have been given 80% thaw rate, so more likely to thaw than not  But its worth the gamble isn't it, that could be your take home baby


----------



## lizlou34 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello ladies,  I, too only have x1 frostie left-a 5 day blast.  Clinic have told us 80% survival-Its so awful isnt it, esp knowing that your body has been prepared and all ready to receive the frostie back and then be told 'NO!'.  I can't bear to think about it as I shudder when I do, and that familiar feeling of utter dismay, disappointment and sadness is almost too horrid to go through AGAIN. 

We have our provisional transfer booked in for next tuesday at 12 40.  Got acupuncture booked for morning and only putting out as many progesterone injections that I need until monday night-superstitious.  Just got to think positively I guess.  Been trying to stay away from Mr Google but its been a struggle.

Let's hold hands and support each other through this awful experience-it MAY just turn out how we hope though     

Love to all you lovely people-remember we are very strong and we WILL get there soon.

xxx


----------



## solucky (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for all your replies.i have my consultation on Friday 13th Apri,i hope to get going straight away!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Another one here   I've got all my hopes pinned on my last frostie too, it's a good blast so fingers crossed  
I saw my consultant a few weeks ago and he said not to worry as they only ever freeze good quality embies/blasts so it should be fine   
It would be interesting to see how all of you and your single embies get on  
Ali x


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ladies, we had 1 day 6 blast frozen and it thawed 100% last Friday and was then replaced, i too was worrying about it but had heard blasts are more likely to survive? Good luck everyone love Suze x


----------

